# Michigan Grouse & Woodcock Hunting Dog Classic w/Wormdunkers Questions



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Sunday, August 17

The spring trial was canceled for weather. The summer trial is on and it is this trial where we run the *Michigan Grouse & Woodcock Hunting Dog Classic*. A Coverdog trial for Hunting Dogs, run on continuous courses thru the Gladwin Refuge, the premier Grouse Field Trial grounds in the U.S. The Hunting Dog stake is open to all pointing breeds, dogs that do not have an American Field Shooting Dog or All Age Placement. The Judges will be M-S members Rich 'DunRoven' Hollister and Steelhead Fred, Fritz Heller. 


Many of our Forum members are bird hunters, have pointing dogs and do not trial. This Hunting Dog Stake is similar to the RGS fun trials (we don't shoot birds) It's a great place to meet with, compete against and see what it is we do in these Coverdog trials. Hope to see some of you folks compete or just show up and watch. What else to do in August? You could combine this with a weekend of training. There are 1000's of acres of state land surrounding the area. There are 3 very clean & comfortable State Forest Campgrounds on the refuge.

Visit our website at www.maftc.org for directions and our 2008 trial schedule.

More information on Coverdog trials can be reviewed at the Foster Site, www.fosteraward.com/New_Trialers.html

Wormdunker has posted some photo's of earlier trials and some of the prizes won. This stake is not just setters & pointers though that is the majority of breeds entered. Brits, Shorthairs & Gordons have placed and taken 1st.

Call or write if you have questions. 248-446-1136

This is a copy of the advertisement in the American Field.


MICHIGAN AMATEUR FIELD TRIAL CLUB

Member AFTCA & AMFTC &#8226; Blank Ammo & Manufactured Barrel Guns Only!
August 16-17 2008

Grounds: Gladwin Field Trial Grounds, Meredith, MI. Lunch available on grounds.

Drawing: Wednesday, August 12, 2008 8:00 P.M. (EDT), at East Bay Lodge, Prudenville, MI.

*AMATEUR SHOOTING DOG *(30 Min.)&#8212;Multiple Courses...............................................Entry Fee $40.00
Starts Saturday 7:30 AM
Judges: Scott Chaffee & Bill Wendt

*OPEN DERBY *(30 Min.)&#8212;Single course with a bird field...................................................Entry Fee $35.00
Starts Saturday 8 AM &#8226; Judges: John Crisenbery & Bob Wheelock

*MICHIGAN HUNTING DOG CLASSIC *(30 Min.)&#8212;Multiple Courses ....................................Entry Fee $35.00
Open only to dogs with no prior Shooting Dog placements. Judgment ceases at the flush. 
Starts Sunday 8 AM &#8226; Judges: Rich Hollister & Fritz Heller

Rosettes to all placed dogs & AFTCA win certificates to Shooting Dog & Derby stake winners

Entries less $3.00 for fees.

Entries to: RICHARD HOLLISTER, Vice-President
2048 N. Everett Rd., Roscommon, MI 48653 &#8226; 989-366-0802 or 989-390-7805 or [email protected]

Pres.: Bob Wheelock; Vice-Pres.: Greg Hilla 
Secy./Treas.: Ken Delong
Directors: Wally Shook, Ron Levitan, Kit Foster
Sponsored by: Purina

No cancellations
via e-mail the day
of the drawing.


*Directions to the grounds *

Alibi Hall: N 44.14139, W 84.57029 (I can't vouch for the accuracy of the long/lat, but can vouch for the accuracy of the directions below)
Detailed directions for the new guys. These directions will get you to the Alibi Hall, an old white barn used as trial headquarters, lunches, dinners and meetings.

Get to Meredith Mi. It&#8217;s on all maps I&#8217;ve ever looked. M 18, south of M 55 & Prudenville approx. 12 miles, north of Gladwin some amount of miles (I didn&#8217;t count &#8216;em). It&#8217;s a wide spot in the road, has a bar, 2 restaurants, a party store and a couple other commercial buildings. 

Meredith Grade Rd passes thru town east to west. Before reaching Meredith Grade Rd, in both directions, there is a large Department of Natural Resources sign, 8 feet wide, 5 feet high. The sign reads:

Meredith Snowmobile Staging Area

State Forest Campground


Follow this sign. That would be east.

Go East on Meredith Grade rd 1.5 miles (at 1 mile the road turns to gravel, keep going east)

At 1.5 miles turn left, north. There is a street sign, Joy Dr., and a small campground sign.

Go north 0.8 miles, turn right, east. There is a small camp ground sign at this intersection.

Go east about 0.1 miles. Bear right following the sign to the camp ground(s). (There are 3 campgrounds.) 

At the STOP sign bear left towards House Lake Campground.

About 200 yards bear right and then bear left a few hundred yards later. Look to your left as you enter the large field. That&#8217;s the Alibi Hall. That&#8217;s Field Trial Central.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Hope it is a success!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds likea great time to get some more dog work in when is the dead line for this event.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

would love to be going but will be on the honeymoon through that weekend, good luck to every one running in it.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

N M Mechanical said:


> ............... when is the dead line for this event.


You have until the drawing takes place:
Drawing: Wednesday, August 12, 2008 8:00 P.M. (EDT), at East Bay Lodge, Prudenville, MI.

Entries to: RICHARD HOLLISTER, Vice-President
2048 N. Everett Rd., Roscommon, MI 48653  989-366-0802 or 989-390-7805 or [email protected]
The 989 number is a cell. But please, if you are waiting to the end to enter make it early afternoon on that Wednesday and make certain that Rich actually gets your call, don't rely on voice mail. Get person to person confirmation.

Thank you


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I meant nothing against his dogs that won the RGS Championship. They were the best dogs there that day and were giving a CH. I believe Fritz has seen enough dogs in this RGS fun hunts to judge them. But I think some of you need to reread Bobby original post.

Michigan Grouse & Woodcock Hunting Dog Classic. A Coverdog trial for Hunting Dogs, run on continuous courses thru the Gladwin Refuge. You won't be showing your dog on a ten minute run on a coarse with no bird. Then lead in to a bird field for ten minutes to show that your dog can find and point birds.

I still believe it takes someone how knows when the dogs are hunting cover that would hold grouse/woodcock, always works to the front with a good pattern, and the most important thing is finds and hold grouse/woodcock till the shot. I believe there are 13 courses and on any given day they may or may not hold birds (They will have been run on before this stake starts). If your dog draws a coarse with no birds but has a good race, good ground cover, and handles well I would hope it would still be considered against a dog that may not run as well didnt handle as well but lucked in to a bird. Good luck to all


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> I meant nothing against his dogs that won the RGS Championship. They were the best dogs there that day and were giving a CH. I believe Fritz has seen enough dogs in this RGS fun hunts to judge them. But I think some of you need to reread Bobby original post.
> 
> Michigan Grouse & Woodcock Hunting Dog Classic. A Coverdog trial for Hunting Dogs, run on continuous courses thru the Gladwin Refuge. You won't be showing your dog on a ten minute run on a coarse with no bird. Then lead in to a bird field for ten minutes to show that your dog can find and point birds.
> 
> I still believe it takes someone how knows when the dogs are hunting cover that would hold grouse/woodcock, always works to the front with a good pattern, and the most important thing is finds and hold grouse/woodcock till the shot. I believe there are 13 courses and on any given day they may or may not hold birds (They will have been run on before this stake starts). If your dog draws a coarse with no birds but has a good race, good ground cover, and handles well I would hope it would still be considered against a dog that may not run as well didnt handle as well but lucked in to a bird. Good luck to all


Terry, I've not hunted with Fritz, but we've conversed enough to convince me that he knows his forest birds as well as anyone and he knows what a good-handling pointing dog looks like (with bird work or not). I think with a little coaching on the judging criteria he'll be fine. Best of luck to you and any others who are running their dogs that day.

Mike


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Bobby could you explain what kind of manners dogs should have for each stake?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Bobby can Marc Forman fun Hunter for me in the Hunting Dog stake? Rich can't he's judging.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

BIGSP said:


> Bobby could you explain what kind of manners dogs should have for each stake?


Shooting Dog, broke to wing & shot, handles well, honors another dogs point.

Derby, (specifically a fall derby), points birds, no requirement for broke to wing or shot. Flash point on a bird could win with a nice race. Judges on potential.

Hunting Dog, staunch on point. Judgement ceases at flush, broke to wing to and shot would not be an advantage.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Worm Dunker said:


> Bobby can Marc Forman fun Hunter for me in the Hunting Dog stake? Rich can't he's judging.


Terry, Mark is a Pro, this is an Amateur event. He can not handle Hunter in Hunt Dog. Our Derby stake in the summer is an Open stake and Hunter is now a Derby dog, so that stake is available for Mark to enter.


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Entries to: RICHARD HOLLISTER, Vice-President
> 2048 N. Everett Rd., Roscommon, MI 48653  989-366-0802 or 989-390-7805 or [email protected]
> The 989 number is a cell. But please, if you are waiting to the end to enter make it early afternoon on that Wednesday and make certain that Rich actually gets your call, don't rely on voice mail. Get person to person confirmation.
> 
> Thank you


 989-366-0802 is his home number. 989-390-7805 is his cell number.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Bobby I knew Marc couldn't compete but with a celebrity judge I thought I give it a try. I'm just sorry you and the directors of the A.F.T.C. took a fun hunt and changed it to a hunt that's all about the Benjamin's. Bring in a judge with no Cover Dog experience and hope his buddies with their versatile grouse dog will enter. I hope it work out for you and the club best of luck.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Worm Dunker said:


> Bobby I knew Marc couldn't compete but with a celebrity judge I thought I give it a try. I'm just sorry you and the directors of the A.F.T.C. took a fun hunt and changed it to a hunt that's all about the Benjamin's. Bring in a judge with no Cover Dog experience and hope his buddies with their versatile grouse dog will enter. I hope it work out for you and the club best of luck.


Open your eyes and realize there is a world beyond English setters and the cover dog "club". 

I'm sure Bobby is making a killing on the hunt dog stake. Everyone knows that's where the big bucks are....amateur hunt dog stakes.


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

BradU20 said:


> Open your eyes and realize there is a world beyond English setters and the cover dog "club".
> 
> I'm sure Bobby is making a killing on the hunt dog stake. Everyone knows that's where the big bucks are....amateur hunt dog stakes.


Amen!

Unfortunately this event is scheduled on the same weekend as a NSTRA trial in Coldwater. Otherwise, I would probably be there with a dog.


----------



## danross70 (Aug 6, 2005)

Wormdunker, you are all wet. Fritz has plenty of exposure to pointing dogs and he knows what they should be doing. He has hunted over my pointing dogs on Grouse and he has been out with Bruce Minard when Bruce was training. The fact that the Club approved the choice of Fritz to judge says something about his reputation and ability. This is a Hunters' Stake, right? No steady to shot, no nitpicking over "tail set" or the rest of the stuff pointing dog guys care about that has no bearing on whether the dog will find birds and hold them for a hunter (or judge) to approach close enough to take a shot. 

My understanding is that the whole idea of a Hunters' Stake is to have an event for guys who don't field trial, or train their dogs to trial standards, but who do have effective hunting dogs. Versatile dogs have been welcome in the Hunters' Stake in the past. My own dog, Ohi Misdemeanor, a German Shorthair, placed in the Hunters' Stake several years ago, under her previous owner. Certainly the purpose of a Hunters' Stake is not to provide a venue for a pro to pick up a cheap ribbon against amateur competition. I am surprised that someone with your apparent Cover Dog expertise would ask to have a pro handle his dog in a Hunters' Stake.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Why were Worm Dunker, 2ESRGR8, and my original posts deleted? Mike McDonald


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

As well as mine?

It kinda ticks me off.

Bruce


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Back woods said:


> As well as mine?
> 
> It kinda ticks me off.
> 
> Bruce


Mine too.
....but I assume the original post was probably removed as off topic or a personal attack. 
After that our posts didn't make any sense.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Boy, am I glad I don't field trial dogs anymore!!! Oh, and by the way it could be 100 degrees.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice Post Bobby.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Well said Bobby


----------



## UP JACK (Apr 12, 2005)

Good post Bob, I think you said what needed to be said.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

I think I completely understand what Bobby is saying. If I interpret it right, he's saying he got too old and out of shape to participate in any of the other sports he mentioned. Field trialing is the only sport in which he can still be competetive at his age. So if you're old and out of shape give field trialing a try. Did I hit the nail on the head Bob?


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

kek25 said:


> ...Field trialing is the only sport in which he can still be competetive at his age. So if you're old and out of shape give field trialing a try. Did I hit the nail on the head Bob?


 
Never thought about it like that:lol:
I'm just kind of surprised that Bobby wears a thong... did I get that right?:yikes:


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

Tecumseh said:


> Never thought about it like that:lol:
> I'm just kind of surprised that Bobby wears a thong... did I get that right?:yikes:


I heard from a reliable source he goes commando most of the time.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Gulp! and Belch! 

Now if you could only host these events 500 miles west of there I would gladly participate.


----------



## DUN ROVEN (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow, I havent been on this site in a while, but I see things are about the same.
I would just like to clarify that I was the one to endorse Fritz to be a judge for us this year.
I have personally judged his dogs in hunting dog trials and they are by far some of the best dogs I have ever seen hunt ,and handle.
I dont know if fritz trained these dogs himself (Im sure he trained them )or sent them with a trainer, but that doesnt matter .He is knowledgable enough to know they are great dogs that do their job well , This fact along with a great personality makes him more than qualified to judge our hunting dogs in a coverdog type trial.
I would be proud to run a dog under fritz.
Rich Hollister


----------



## Little Slugger (Apr 14, 2008)

DUN ROVEN said:


> .............
> I would just like to clarify that I was the one to endorse Fritz to be a judge for us this year.
> ..........Rich Hollister


There we go. the guilty party steps forward. If not for you we could have lived without all the misspellings and setter rants


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Little Slugger said:


> There we go. the guilty party steps forward. If not for you we could have lived without all the misspellings and setter rants


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Well said Bobby, and I don't even know you!! Man I miss Harolds whit!! Good luck to all those who give this field trialing a shot and good luck Fritz on your Coverdog judging debut!! Terry call me lets go hunt'n. NOW SOMEBODY CLOSE THIS DAMN THREAD BECAUSE ITS JUST GETTING ANNOYING!!

BC


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Who's judging this event anyway? 

Mike


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Grouseman2 said:


> Who's judging this event anyway?
> 
> Mike


 Delmar Smith and Burton Spiller, last minute replacements, I hope you approve although Spiller was known to be a Setter man.  :lol:


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Delmar Smith and Burton Spiller, last minute replacements, I hope you approve although Spiller was known to be a Setter man.  :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Delmar Smith and Burton Spiller, last minute replacements, I hope you approve although Spiller was known to be a Setter man.  :lol:


OR........, for the pointer fans, how about Bob Wehle or Ferrel Miller?? Maybe those two have enough "qualifications" to satisfy even W.D.!!!!:lol::yikes:

NB


----------

